# Biggest Trout to Date



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Today I caught the biggest trout to date! A 19" 4 lb brown. I caught it on the Lower Provo River. It was caught on ultra light tackle and a 4" white tube jig.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Fish!
Good on Ya.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya bud!!!! Nice, in the near future I expect to hear about you beating your record. Keep it up!!! Gooooood looking fish.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice fish congrats. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good looking brown. I'm glad you're getting out and finding some good ones.

Now I'm not sure how to put this without making you feel bad, but your scale is about a pound off. A 4lb fish is quite a bit bigger. Just sayin'.

Still a great fish though and I'd be glad to catch one just like it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful, that's a fatty!


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on a great fish!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice one, young feller.  

You sure he's 4 lbs.? Looks a little small for that to me.  

Congrats, anyway. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job young man!

Fun to catch those river browns, that's for sure.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

That thing is a pig, nice work!


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

When I was that age I would have thought it was 10 lbs. Great looking fish my friend, you should be very proud of that trophy


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Now I'm not sure how to put this without making you feel bad, but your scale is about a pound off. A 4lb fish is quite a bit bigger.


Well, my scale said that it was 4 lbs so sorry if it's off guys.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

brfisherman17 said:


> Well, my scale said that it was 4 lbs so sorry if it's off guys.


And I'm sorry to bring that up. It really is a good catch and I'm sure many more are to come for you. I've never caught one that big on the Lower Provo and I congratulate you.

Since I got myself a pretty good scale, I've been amazed at how little weight most trout hold.

My longest tiger trout was 25" and it only weighed 4lbs, 1oz. It wasn't built much different than your big brown.

Really, I'm just trying to help you out. Making statements about a fish's weight is an invitation for debate, especially when it's pretty unbelievable. Lose the spring and get a digital. Cabela's has a good one for less than $30.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like 5 pounds to me. Just keep catching fish and have a good time. It's all just fish stories anyways. Proof is for state records and tournaments. :roll:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Outstanding job what a great looking fish. Good on you and thanks for sharing a great outing of a PB (personal best)...ya just never know what one will have tug on the ole line...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's great, Id be smiling too. That could be 4 pounds no problem if you didn't show any pic's . Last night on the lower provo I caught 4 fish in a half hour, But they were all 4-7inches long so nice job.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> brfisherman17 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my scale said that it was 4 lbs so sorry if it's off guys.
> ...


I know you're the trout master, so thanks for helping me out! From now on I'll just say the length of the fish. It's fun to make people guess the weight for themselves anyways.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations on a great fish. That's one to remember.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

brfisherman17 said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > brfisherman17 said:
> ...


Thats so true, everyone always asks me how much did my fish weigh. who cares really. That's a beautiful fish you got there. White tube jig? wow never would have never tried one of those with all the Spinners and rapalas I have, Thanks for sharing


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice fish! I cannot comment on the weight issue. I think pics can be distorted quite easily but I am no trout expert. My biggest trout was a 1.5 pound and 19.5 in cutt at the berry. Pretty sad for a guy who catches so many trout, especially for the berry standards. Thanks for the report and I look foreward to your next report too.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

The water was brown and murky so I couldn't see any of the spinners. So I used the trout lure that stood out the most and that was the white tube. I caught that one and a smaller 13"er.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

How much did the 13" one weigh


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

brfisherman17 said:


> I know you're the trout master, so thanks for helping me out!


Far from it. 

Sorry if I came off as a dingus. Really.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

barney said:


> How much did the 13" one weigh


Ha I was going to post the same question but you beat me to it.

Just be happy so many people read your post. It obviously shows they care.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They say the camera adds ten pounds...unfortunately this only applies to the gut of a human! Nice fish, for sure! Keep at it and they'll get bigger.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

This picture shows the girth better.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

No matter what it weighs it's a really nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

8 pound, 29 inch brown, on the Beaverhead River in Montana, just below Clark Canyon Dam, on Jun 20, 1997, with a size 16 red palomino midge, as a dropper below a size 14 elk hair caddis, on my 7 1/2 foot 4 weight fly rod.

Biggest trout in Utah was a 24 inch brown on the lower Provo River in August, 1997, on a size 14 elk hair caddis, using my 8 1/2 foot 5 weight rod, just before dark.


----------

